# My "proper" job...



## George Farmer (12 Feb 2009)

I wrote this whilst in Afghanistan.  Some of you may have seen it already.

http://www.raf.mod.uk/rafoperationalupd ... mourer.cfm


----------



## John Starkey (12 Feb 2009)

Hi George,you have my upmost respect,regards john.


----------



## altaaffe (12 Feb 2009)

Did the RAF recruitment team get you to write that George ?    

Have to admit, I've also found that armourers are good at aircraft moves and hangar sweeping too.


----------



## LondonDragon (12 Feb 2009)

Nice write up George, makes me want to join the RAF! hehe


----------



## George Farmer (12 Feb 2009)

altaaffe said:
			
		

> Did the RAF recruitment team get you to write that George ?
> 
> Have to admit, I've also found that armourers are good at aircraft moves and hangar sweeping too.


Ha ha.  We're a multi-skilled bunch, that's for sure! 

Thanks, guys.


----------



## aaronnorth (12 Feb 2009)

You have certainley made the job sound very interesting, very well written and i agree with Paulo - it makes me want to join although i dont have the guts to do it.


----------



## Superman (12 Feb 2009)

I couldn't do your job George. I have the up most respect for those who serve their country.

**Salutes**


----------



## Nick16 (12 Feb 2009)

nice one george. 

respect to you.


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Feb 2009)

You may think you look hard in that uniform, George, but I reckon I could take you.  8) 

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Feb 2009)

No doubt, Dave.


----------



## Dave Spencer (12 Feb 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> No doubt, Dave.



You could at least say it like you mean it!

Interesting props on the Herc, they were much straighter in my day. God I have done some miles chugging along in the back of those things.

Dave.


----------



## George Farmer (12 Feb 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They're C-130J.  You were in the Ks.  I prefer the Ks actually.  Old skool!


----------



## TDI-line (12 Feb 2009)

Nice write up George, you the man.

And what a great website, but now my wife think's i'm even more geeky.


----------



## StevenA (12 Feb 2009)

Like it George, very interesting. Hats off to you and all the boys and girls that serve this country  8)


----------



## Tony Swinney (12 Feb 2009)

Great write up George - most interesting.

Its really interesting to see what Ukap'ers do for a "day" job, and I'm sure in your case particularly it would surprise a few people !   

Tony


----------



## hellohefalump (13 Feb 2009)

It's really wierd to see you under an aeroplane!  

Cool job!


----------



## George Farmer (13 Feb 2009)

More photos for those that haven't already seen them...






viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2586

viewtopic.php?f=14&t=2490


----------



## TDI-line (13 Feb 2009)

Is that Stamford?


----------

